# Vic PPB 19/8 or 20/8



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone keen for a fish this Weekend? The only time NOT GOOD for me is Saturday arvo.

Thinking Sat morning Ricketts at this stage, but open to suggestions of course. Could definitely be tempted to go chasing salmon. Tides Sat 11.00am and Sun 12noon. 10-15 knots Sat (don't know Sun as yet)

Now, anyone been to Anaconda?? Did the drive and spent the better part of a couple of hours there Sunday - had fish withdrawls so had to make it up somehow...hmmm, that store could be a problem... for the pumkinseed fans, whats the 3" minnow 400x pumpkinseed like? How does it compare to the Realistix (scales & ribs) pumpkinseed version?

Scott - what's at Balnarring? (probably too far for me this weekend though)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Phil,

I am best placed for a SUNDAY morning paddle this weekend, but may be able to squeeze one in on Saturday too if circumastances are favourable - I'll keep ya posted. I'd suggest Ricketts Point if you're still debating where to go, good pinkies to be had if you're patient/lucky. 

I love Anaconda - Squidette and I have bought rods, reels, SPs, HBs, line, PFDs and camping gear there - I try to keep away from the place because I know that I'm going to walk out a few $100 lighter each time.

I assume you're referring to the GULP (400x) pumpkinseed minnows? Last weekend there appeared to be a hierarchy - the GULP minnows and Realistix minnows were outfishing the regular power minnows. In particular the GULPs were better for the flatties at Mornington, and having not had a hit on a power minnow at Ricketts, I changed to a GULP and hooked a keeper pinky first cast. Hoit continued to brain them on his realistix pumpkinseed minnow for the whole session.

I've given up on specifically targetting salmon, I reckon they're either there or not, and you're lucky if you're there when they are. :?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Like a variable wind my weekend plans have changed again, and I'd like to hook up as well gents. At this stage either day suits...and I'll keep a beedy peeper on both weather/this thread to see what nasty plan ya both come up with. Ricketts works for me destination wise. :wink:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm keen for a fish on the weekend. Either day is OK at this stage.

Anaconda is certainly worth the drive. Just don't take the wife or kids so you can spend some quality time there. 

The Gulps were working a treat on the Flatties last Saturday. Squidder felt sorry me when the Realistix were not working and tossed one over.

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Phill

At Balnaring, friends of mine have been getting plenty of pike and couta while trolling metal lures from a tinnie. One of them is also is also cursed by a 60cm salmon that keeps spitting the lure back right next to the boat. Its obviously a few fish he has missed but I have dubbed it (them) General Sherman and have bragged that I will sort this fish out for him.

I like pike in Westernport because they go hard, eat anything that moves and often measure over a metre long. Throw in the possibility of sambos and I'm a happy boy. I've also got a sailing appointment there on the Saturday arvo so it suits me this weekend. However, I'm going to watch the weather and my time and see if I still can't fit in an early morning pinkie attack at Rickets and meet some more of you guys.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Sunday morning is my only opportunity to get out there, 10-15 knots NW so it should be reasonanbly flat with a little bit of chop. High tide at midday   

I say Ricketts at 7:30AM Sunday morning or earlier if it suits all concerned??? Fish 4 hours with the rising tide and maybe 2 on high tide???

Milt,


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm good for Sunday morning.

Yes, it is the Gulp 400x I was referring to. I'll get some next time I'm there. BTW, they're stocked on the realistix pumpkinseed if anyones interested.

I actually went in there to check out paddles. I keep coming across the waikato - seems to be a popular one. They only had a couple of 216's fibreglass, which felt a bit short. Undecided - is it $140 better than the standard hobie aluminium i have now? It also felt as heavy as my current paddle, I was expecting a noticable weight benefit. Ended up with something else, unintentionally of course - made sure I called to get her blessing though. Te he, I love new toys.

Dropped in to Turvilles this arvo to get some of them poddy special deep thundersticks - bloody hard to find - its about the 5th store I've tried. They had the other thundersticks, just not the deep divers. Dave from Turvilles is happy to get them in - I think I'll take him up on the offer. Got a deep shad rap to try out this weekend instead. I think Dave said he'd get some on the shelf regardsless.

Like Scott, hoping for a good turnout so I can meet more of the mob. I count myself lucky though, to have met the elusive left handed Rod first go :wink:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Milt said:


> Sunday morning is my only opportunity to get out there, 10-15 knots NW so it should be reasonanbly flat with a little bit of chop. High tide at midday
> Milt,


Sunday looks good for me. I will probably be on the water by 7am.

I must have just missed you at Turvilles today Philip.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

hoit said:


> Anaconda is certainly worth the drive.


Be sure to attend on their members nights [if you signed up] once a month or so, crazy discounts after 6pm for members only.

eg $100 rods for $5 on selected items, and similar to move stock, next on GC is 24th


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for that Dodge, whats required to be a member??? :?

I'm hoping to be out of the driveway by 6:15 :arrow: which should place me there just before 7AM for a quick setup and launch. 

Look forward to catching up and meeting a few more mangoes 

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds like a plan, see y'all on Sunday at 7am  

Milt, you can join the club at the store, the best thing is that once you've filled out the form they give you a little plastic barcode thingo, which is valid immediately.......so you can go to Anaconda, join the club, then immediately get a discount on the stuff you buy whilst there :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for that Jason,

I thought what the heck and joined up online this morning. The only trouble is Bayswater is soooooo far away :? :? :?

Look forward to catching up, where's that wanna be paparatzi guy Rod :?: :?: :?: Will he be hiding in the bushes with his camera this weekend Poddy??? 

Milt,


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry guys but it's my anniversary today and I'm taking the misses to Silks for lunch on Sunday.
Have a good one, I hope that wall of snapper bumps into your rumps :shock: 
Regards
The elusive left handed Rod


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Milt said:


> Thanks for that Dodge, whats required to be a member??? :?


Milt, you just fill out a form at the checkout, and they give you a plastic card at no charge.

There are always a few members specials through the store at all times [eg Gulps at $5, but one type only, for about a week]

With every purchase they read the card barcode and you are in for a monthly draw for a $5000 store credit, also the catalogue is posted to you, and the chance to attend the members night.

Its purely a sales gimmick but no load to carry in your wallet


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

See ya at seven. 

PhilipL, On the Hb front don't worry about a lack of thundersticks....I like em but plenty of lures that run around 3m down will do nicely. I did get a fella at my local tackle shop to get some in...not the cheapest option but when it comes to lures I leave my usual tightarse ways behind. Anyways, to be honest I want to see ya waving the wand around instead...have ya managed to tempt a pinkie on fly? 

Milt, if ya ever see anything in an anaconda catalogue ya want give us a yell. I get there a bit. The mullet express courier service could drop off ya stuff after work. They also do mail order. :wink:

RodL, enjoy the romance. Geez the Mango's are tempted to come into Silks to say Gday......All just off water with dead fish in hand and leaving puddles and a burley trail behind. Accidently knocking glasses off table tops with our paddles and yelping proudly about our catches. Tempted, but we'll leave ya to enjoy the romance :wink:


----------

